# my bench press is a joke!!



## Gibbons

Hey guys I have been training pretty seriously for the past 9 months, Im really happy with most of my lifting but my bench press is so poor.

Im only 5ft 6 and when I started out I was a wee fat mess lol. The past 9 months I have totally changed body shape for the better and Im actually starting to see alot of good muscle being formed.

My deads are 120kg considering I have only started dead lifting 3 months ago im pretty happy with that.

my squats are 140kg x 4 sets 10

My db bench is 35kg in each hand all day long

My bench tho, 60kg max and I struggle to push out 8 reps.

Any advice would be great guys thanks.


----------



## Hendrix

Could be your tri's are the weak link in chain, remember in bench, your body works like a set of gears


----------



## tprice

practice, practice, practice

and do away with that negative mindset!!


----------



## big_skip

Dont lose sleep over it mate, maybe vary your hand spacing, myself i am stronger more narrow than wide others will be the other way, you using a smith machine or regular bench?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im the same mate, i just do dumbells, i find the bench movement very very awkward


----------



## Rav212

That's strange almost everyone is able to lift more weight on flat bench overall than on dumbbell press, is it perhaps u dont have a spotter on bench so ure scared u might not be able to lift it back up so u can't give it ure all, as with dumbbells u can just drop them at failure so can go all out


----------



## ticmike

Im the same pal, 70kg max at the moment, but im not to ****d as my chest is growing fine, so not to bothered about a fairly low weight.

Managed to get up to 35kg on my dumbbell flat press, so happy with that.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you can grow just as well doing dumbells, bench is just the most popular form of a chest exercise.


----------



## jjcooper

I have only recently started enjoying the barbell bench press, i used to struggle like you, its all technique with this move i believe, all in the setting up..

*Basically what i do.*

1 load bar up

2 sit at end of the bench get your head in it

3 lie back, grasp the bar

4 slide up the bench so your head goes past the end of the pad

5 now bring your legs to 90 degrees and plant your feet

6 keep your feet planted and slide down the bench back to pressing position (this should lift your heels off the floor and put tension in your legs without moving your feet try and push your heels down this will create a solid footing

7 this will also create a slight arch, take a good lung full in follow normal breathing when pressing, keep abs tight. Squeeze the bar like your trying to crush it

8 lift barbell and drop slowly to just under your nipples and press, should improve your lift


----------



## jstarcarr

Could be your not doing full reps with the dumbells as not many people I see bring them right down , the bell might touch chest but thats like bringing a barbell a inch or 2 above chest, so this is why your getting more out of dumbells.

Not saying this is correct just making a new suggestion that aint been said yet


----------



## big_skip

unless you are powerlifting you are better using a moderate weight and feeling the tension on your chest rather than bring your triceps and delts into it imo....


----------



## FitzTheMan

Gibbons, I don't mean to sound like a dick head mate but are you sure you're incluing the weight of the bar when you're benching? I know it seems obvious but I need to check because you may not be realising there's an extra 20kg just in the bar... As long as it's an olympic bar of course.


----------



## atlant1s

dont worry mate. im the same way. all the time ive been on and off gym, my chest and bench have been the weak link..as suggested might be due to weak triceps cus i had a period where i neglected the muscle.

a couple years ago i used to do 37,5kg db press, but struggled with 60kg bench for some reason. My best bench have never been over 80kg (6x80kg).. Right now im doing 60kg comfertable, but know i can do more (hopefully) but the lack of a spotter makes it difficult to challenge it, as i dont want to smash my beautiful face


----------



## FitzTheMan

Yeah well with an olympic bar and 30kg on either side I can get out sets of like 7-8 myself. I'm a short ass just like you (5 ft 8) and when I dumbell press I also get out 35kgs, so it sounds realistic. However my one rep max is 100kg.


----------



## Need2Grow

Probably a form issue mate.

My bench was also stuck for a bit so started benching in more of a powerlifting stance, arched back, solid base, pinched shoulders back, narrowed my grip, dropped the reps between 1 - 5 and it's been shooting up ever since! Managed 100kg for the first time last week. Only a few months back I would have got stuck under 80kg for 1 :thumb:

Been seeing much better development also, particularly triceps and upper chest as I used to do a lot more decline.


----------



## jjcooper

Always battled with 80-85kg due to poor technique.

This helped me break the 100kg mark, i'm now benching 115kg for 8!



jjcooper said:


> I have only recently started enjoying the barbell bench press, i used to struggle like you, its all technique with this move i believe, all in the setting up..
> 
> *Basically what i do.*
> 
> 1 load bar up
> 
> 2 sit at end of the bench get your head in it
> 
> 3 lie back, grasp the bar
> 
> 4 slide up the bench so your head goes past the end of the pad
> 
> 5 now bring your legs to 90 degrees and plant your feet
> 
> 6 keep your feet planted and slide down the bench back to pressing position (this should lift your heels off the floor and put tension in your legs without moving your feet try and push your heels down this will create a solid footing
> 
> 7 this will also create a slight arch, take a good lung full in follow normal breathing when pressing, keep abs tight. Squeeze the bar like your trying to crush it
> 
> 8 lift barbell and drop slowly to just under your nipples and press, should improve your lift


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> I have only recently started enjoying the barbell bench press, i used to struggle like you, its all technique with this move i believe, all in the setting up..
> 
> *Basically what i do.*
> 
> 1 load bar up
> 
> 2 sit at end of the bench get your head in it
> 
> 3 lie back, grasp the bar
> 
> 4 slide up the bench so your head goes past the end of the pad
> 
> 5 now bring your legs to 90 degrees and plant your feet
> 
> 6 keep your feet planted and slide down the bench back to pressing position (this should lift your heels off the floor and put tension in your legs without moving your feet try and push your heels down this will create a solid footing
> 
> 7 this will also create a slight arch, take a good lung full in follow normal breathing when pressing, keep abs tight. Squeeze the bar like your trying to crush it
> 
> 8 lift barbell and drop slowly to just under your nipples and press, should improve your lift


Is that before or after rolling your sleeve up to take a photo of your arm?


----------



## NICK_1

Great Vid for bench tips.................


----------



## infernal0988

it might just be bad form ? If not then try doing strength sets like 5 reps 5 sets.


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> Is that before or after rolling your sleeve up to take a photo of your arm?


NPC sleeveless baggy sorry to disappoint MG.

Still see your putting some quality positive input towards threads?


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> NPC sleeveless baggy sorry to disappoint MG.
> 
> Still see your putting some quality positive input towards threads?


Sadly I cannot match the commnets of manlets like yourself so desperate to throw thier vast expereince and numbers into the ring - who could possibly expect me to deal with that level of 'bro'


----------



## biglbs

In some folks chest just takes longer to build strenght in ratio to other body parts,think about it and you will realise that as **** erectus we do not use it like legs/back etc,millions of years back we did but now,what do we do much with chest --well unless you have plenty of missionary poss .sex!

This is not the same for all ,but many posts on here have had the same theme,so you are not alone,just keep crackin on heavy,do not repeat do not start training it more,you will slow it down bud..


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> Sadly I cannot match the commnets of manlets like yourself so desperate to throw thier vast expereince and numbers into the ring - who could possibly expect me to deal with that level of 'bro'


Ha your such a moron, i used my stats to show how i improved my form and how much it improved my press!

Are you always useless in threads and don't wish to contribute to the OP ?

People like you make this board annoying and ****!

3 months on the board and your a clown! get a grip


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> Ha your **you're** such a moron, i used my stats to show how i improved my form and how much it improved my press!
> 
> Are you always useless in threads and don't wish to contribute to the OP ?
> 
> People like you make this board annoying and ****!
> 
> 3 months on the board and **your** (is this the correct version, I'll let you decide)a clown! get a grip


A point eloquently made, I tip my hat to such a ruthless rubbing down.

It is very difficult to comment when clueless manlets post up their advice as if it is gospel, basically your bench is crap - just like your level of experience. Maybe I haven't been on this board as long as you (Oh noes!!! Am I not in the click) but people pay me for my advice ;-)

Lets examine your retort shall we for 'teh lulz'.

Firstly you haven't asked what his goal is, be it Arnold esq pecs or just lifting as bigger weight on his pecs, or maximal weights

Secondly you have immediately assumed you know the answer to the first point and tried to direct him (badly may I add) towards a powerlifting style press.

Thirdly, what's that? You used more muscles and your press improved in terms of weight. Well **** me rigid that must be some kind of magic, sorcery I say!!! is your gym called Hogwarts?

Fourthly - you have spent several points talking about how 'You' set up, and then just said "8 lift barbell and drop slowly to just under your nipples and press, should improve your lift"

Yeah the actual lift isn't worth any more points in terms of technique is it!

Jog on now manlet! Leave the coaching to the big boys that don't have bee sting arms and actually have a clue what they are talking about!


----------



## outlaw

calm down girls lol


----------



## outlaw

some of you lot are touchy,bet your on the tren


----------



## atlant1s

MattGriff said:


> *'teh lulz'*


haha..made me laugh... im such a sad person! with even more tragic humor! :huh:


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> A point eloquently made, I tip my hat to such a ruthless rubbing down.
> 
> It is very difficult to comment when clueless manlets post up their advice as if it is gospel, basically your bench is crap - just like your level of experience. Maybe I haven't been on this board as long as you (Oh noes!!! Am I not in the click) but people pay me for my advice ;-)
> 
> Lets examine your retort shall we for 'teh lulz'.
> 
> Firstly you haven't asked what his goal is, be it Arnold esq pecs or just lifting as bigger weight on his pecs, or maximal weights
> 
> Secondly you have immediately assumed you know the answer to the first point and tried to direct him (badly may I add) towards a powerlifting style press.
> 
> Thirdly, what's that? You used more muscles and your press improved in terms of weight. Well **** me rigid that must be some kind of magic, sorcery I say!!! is your gym called Hogwarts?
> 
> Fourthly - you have spent several points talking about how 'You' set up, and then just said "8 lift barbell and drop slowly to just under your nipples and press, should improve your lift"
> 
> Yeah the actual lift isn't worth any more points in terms of technique is it!
> 
> Jog on now manlet! Leave the coaching to the big boys that don't have bee sting arms and actually have a clue what they are talking about!


Okay then big boy lets here your tips from the oh great one?

instead of picking faults with what i posted why don't you actually post some advice seem's you know more than everyone else. Also you get "paid for it" so why don't you share your expertise instead of been a nob?

hard to see why you are here tbh not helped anyone on this thread as far as i can see, i didn't say my way was the best and only way i simply shared how i improved my personal bench.

jog on haha such a cretin, and abuse my avi as much as you like for all we know off yours you could be a fat overweigh loser who knows!


----------



## C.Hill

MattGriff said:


> !!! is your gym called Hogwarts?


LOL



jjcooper said:


> for all we know off yours you could be a fat overweigh loser who knows!


LOL


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> Okay then big boy lets here your tips from the oh great one?
> 
> instead of picking faults with what i posted why don't you actually post some advice seem's you know more than everyone else. Also you get "paid for it" so why don't you share your expertise instead of been a nob?
> 
> hard to see why you are here tbh not helped anyone on this thread as far as i can see, i didn't say my way was the best and only way i simply shared how i improved my personal bench.
> 
> jog on haha such a cretin, and abuse my avi as much as you like for all we know off yours you could be a fat overweigh loser who knows!


I assume you being apparently some what cerebrally under developed have missed the delicious irony in calling someone else a 'cretin'?

If you chose to respond again lets try to use the big boy voice shall we ;-)

I appreciate the time it must take to even see any sort of development on such a pencil thin manlet frame, I'm sure there were several shots to find "The best one for my avvy" but I don't play that insecure game little boy - I could be an (its overweight by the way) overweight loser, or I could run a specialist strength and conditioning gym.

I'm very sorry I have assaulted all of your insecurities picking out that you bench less than several women, have less development than a 15 year old that trains at my gym and the painfully obtuse use of language are simply observations - may I suggest changing the tampon in your mangina and getting some rest, if you're up at dawn you can get some great lighting for an avatar!

I will wait for all of your toys to be thrown so there is a nice empty pram


----------



## Prophecy

MattGriff, what's up your ar$e mate? He was merely trying to be helpful. Why are you sh1tting all over an otherwise purposeful thread? Come on FFS...


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> I assume you being apparently some what cerebrally under developed have missed the delicious irony in calling someone else a 'cretin'?
> 
> If you chose to respond again lets try to use the big boy voice shall we ;-)
> 
> I appreciate the time it must take to even see any sort of development on such a pencil thin manlet frame, I'm sure there were several shots to find "The best one for my avvy" but I don't play that insecure game little boy - I could be an (its overweight by the way) overweight loser, or I could run a specialist strength and conditioning gym.
> 
> I'm very sorry I have assaulted all of your insecurities picking out that you bench less than several women, have less development than a 15 year old that trains at my gym and the painfully obtuse use of language are simply observations - may I suggest changing the tampon in your mangina and getting some rest, if you're up at dawn you can get some great lighting for an avatar!
> 
> I will wait for all of your toys to be thrown so there is a nice empty pram


Whatever mate, quite frankly if you own a specialised gym it wouldn't surprise me if it goes tits up due to you horrific attitude, i'm bored talking to you know so if you don't wish to share your so specialised knowledge with the rest of us mere mortals why are you here?

and good for your women at your "specialised gym" and your 15 year old "specialised gym" is this gym merely a storage unit with a few rocks and logs so you can act manly infront of little boys.

Anyway iv just got up and already feel like i could have another full nights kip after talking to you again!


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> Blah blah blah blah


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> About time something helpful & constructive :clap:


----------



## d4ead

ive always found barbell way way easier then dumbells getting 55kg dumbells up and in position alone is a nightmare, yet im good for reps on 160 barbell. So as you ability increases you will have to adapt to the barbell.

I personally found that doing low reps for a while really pushed strength up. When i returned to the higher reps after a few months i found id increased the weight i could shift significantly.


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> It would have just been about you talking about you otherwise and how good your 115kgs is. You're so swole!


----------



## jjcooper

MattGriff said:


> never once have i said i'm swole. and currently i'm at 16 stone with 13-14% bf so *i am* quite happy. Got Fu*k all to do with what you think about me this thread so drain on elsewhere.
> 
> Your obviously venting some form of emotion on here seems you have not commented on anyone else's advice that was given on the first page. just mine, is this how you talk to people at your gym and how you represent yourself as a gym/business owner having a go at 21 year olds.
> 
> Sounds like central fitness would be a top place to train with an owner like you!


----------



## MattGriff

jjcooper said:


> God you're just too painful to listen too.
> 
> Get over yourself and stop being so damn insecure! This is the internet nobody cares about you validating yourself!
> 
> Nobody asked how big you were - yet your throwing out numbers as if they matter - who gives a smeg! Ask yourself why did you do that?
> 
> It always does amuse me when little insecure manlets get so het up on the internet, it's so easy to rile you it's scary!
> 
> Here is some advice for you, take things said with a pinch of salt - ever hear of banter? Well when it is written down people have a tendency to take it more seriously, just as you have done.
> 
> Focus on your training and stop trying to validate yourself, seek out experienced lifters/bodybuilders (depending on goal) to train with and learn from them.
> 
> I've had some fun with some people on here winding them up, but you really take the biscuit. I'm taking it you haven't been around many male sort of institutions before? Factories, Military, Rugby clubs etc - all you get is the **** taken out of you, you learn to bit back with witty retorts or just smile about it.
> 
> Man up and realise when someone is just prodding fun at you!


----------



## Fatstuff

MattGriff said:


> I could be an (its overweight by the way) overweight loser, or I could run a specialist strength and conditioning gym.


why does the two have to be mutually exclusive?? :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff

Fatstuff said:


> why does the two have to be mutually exclusive?? :rolleye:


I hate you!

But that did make me laugh!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

:lol:


----------



## MattGriff

****er!


----------



## Fatstuff

Thread back on track anyway.

Get the bar, unrack it put it on your chest, roll it down your belly, stand up and repeat!


----------



## Matt 1

stop doing 8 reps for a start.

3 sets of 3-5rep max and youll notice an increase in strength

try it out


----------



## bry1979

agree with matt 1 drop the rep range to build strength, try a phase of 5x5 training theres plenty of threads on here about it.


----------



## retro-mental

Come on then matt i genuinely would like to here your advice. I for one am finding it hard to get past a sticking point on bench. I am trying to increase my bench / Strength on bench. i have tryed several things like floor presses, change in grip. Pressing the bar to belly, Pressing to chest. Although reps are going up so strength is slightly improving actual weight is not so if i am hitting 70 for 5x5 then should i not be able to do at least 85 on 1rm ?

Have done a few partials at 100 and tri lock out is fine. I could also press 90 to a couple of inches off chest but that bottom part of the movement is getting me.

Would a few heavy negatives help or should i carry on increasing reps till i can push out 5x10 or 12 then add weight and drop reps to 3x3 then back up to 5x5 ?


----------



## Fatstuff

retro-mental said:


> Come on then matt i genuinely would like to here your advice. I for one am finding it hard to get past a sticking point on bench. I am trying to increase my bench / Strength on bench. i have tryed several things like floor presses, change in grip. Pressing the bar to belly, Pressing to chest. Although reps are going up so strength is slightly improving actual weight is not so if i am hitting 70 for 5x5 then should i not be able to do at least 85 on 1rm ?
> 
> Have done a few partials at 100 and tri lock out is fine. I could also press 90 to a couple of inches off chest but that bottom part of the movement is getting me.
> 
> Would a few heavy negatives help or should i carry on increasing reps till i can push out 5x10 or 12 then add weight and drop reps to 3x3 then back up to 5x5 ?


Have u tried leaving 90 and 100 alone and just increasing your 5x5 @ 70kg?? Just a thought?


----------



## Matt 1

retro-mental said:


> Come on then matt i genuinely would like to here your advice. I for one am finding it hard to get past a sticking point on bench. I am trying to increase my bench / Strength on bench. i have tryed several things like floor presses, change in grip. Pressing the bar to belly, Pressing to chest. Although reps are going up so strength is slightly improving actual weight is not so if i am hitting 70 for 5x5 then should i not be able to do at least 85 on 1rm ?
> 
> Have done a few partials at 100 and tri lock out is fine. I could also press 90 to a couple of inches off chest but that bottom part of the movement is getting me.
> 
> Would a few heavy negatives help or should i carry on increasing reps till i can push out 5x10 or 12 then add weight and drop reps to 3x3 then back up to 5x5 ?


problem with 5x5 over 5x3, is you wont be pushing as much weight on the 5x5, as you have an extra 2 sets, ive tried both methods btw and 5reps x 3 is better (for my anyway - you've tired 5x5 and still stuck, so my advice would be 5x3)

This is my routine for increasing overall strength

Flat barbell bench press - 5reps 3sets

Incline dumbbell bench press (angle no more than 30degrees, otherwise its bringing the shoulders into play for too much for my liking) 3sets 5reps

decline barbell bench press 3sets 5reps

weighted dips, lean slightly forwards when doing it, seems to feel a greater stretch in the chest this way 3sets of 5-6reps

incline dumbell flies 3sets of *8reps*

tricep push downs 3sets of 5reps - 2 sets of 8reps (lighter weight)

do it intense, attack the weights with agression, imagine you're a ****ing animal, see gains.


----------



## bry1979

retro-mental said:


> Come on then matt i genuinely would like to here your advice. I for one am finding it hard to get past a sticking point on bench. I am trying to increase my bench / Strength on bench. i have tryed several things like floor presses, change in grip. Pressing the bar to belly, Pressing to chest. Although reps are going up so strength is slightly improving actual weight is not so if i am hitting 70 for 5x5 then should i not be able to do at least 85 on 1rm ?
> 
> Have done a few partials at 100 and tri lock out is fine. I could also press 90 to a couple of inches off chest but that bottom part of the movement is getting me.
> 
> Would a few heavy negatives help or should i carry on increasing reps till i can push out 5x10 or 12 then add weight and drop reps to 3x3 then back up to 5x5 ?


have you any access to bands/chains mate? LVRT (linear variable resistance training ) is great for getting through sticking points and strength generally.


----------



## retro-mental

Fatstuff said:


> Have u tried leaving 90 and 100 alone and just increasing your 5x5 @ 70kg?? Just a thought?


Yeah i have gone up in minimal weigths. the above weights are just an example. I am stuck at 70 for reps and around 80 1rep max even if i add 1kg tot he bar i find it almost imposible to lift. Used to lift 80 for reps few years back !



Matt 1 said:


> problem with 5x5 over 5x3, is you wont be pushing as much weight on the 5x5, as you have an extra 2 sets, ive tried both methods btw and 5reps x 3 is better (for my anyway - you've tired 5x5 and still stuck, so my advice would be 5x3)
> 
> This is my routine for increasing overall strength
> 
> Flat barbell bench press - 5reps 3sets
> 
> Incline dumbbell bench press (angle no more than 30degrees, otherwise its bringing the shoulders into play for too much for my liking) 3sets 5reps
> 
> decline barbell bench press 3sets 5reps
> 
> weighted dips, lean slightly forwards when doing it, seems to feel a greater stretch in the chest this way 3sets of 5-6reps
> 
> incline dumbell flies 3sets of *8reps*
> 
> tricep push downs 3sets of 5reps - 2 sets of 8reps (lighter weight)
> 
> do it intense, attack the weights with agression, imagine you're a ****ing animal, see gains.


Yeah was thinking of dropping the reps to 3 just to push past the plateu. As i workout at home i sometimes find the agression lacks due to environment but other times i feel psyched !!!

Maybe its more a mental barrier than pysical !


----------



## retro-mental

bry1979 said:


> have you any access to bands/chains mate? LVRT (linear variable resistance training ) is great for getting through sticking points and strength generally.


No mate , I train at home but i have added ropes with weights but this only increases the top part of the movement in weight and the lower part is getting me. I want to inset in some bands though as my general power / speed is not great


----------



## Matt 1

retro-mental said:


> Yeah i have gone up in minimal weigths. the above weights are just an example. I am stuck at 70 for reps and around 80 1rep max even if i add 1kg tot he bar i find it almost imposible to lift. Used to lift 80 for reps few years back !
> 
> Yeah was thinking of dropping the reps to 3 just to push past the plateu. As i workout at home i sometimes find the agression lacks due to environment but other times i feel psyched !!!
> 
> *Maybe its more a mental barrier than pysical* !


you've really hit the nail on the head there mate. As you've already found, sometimes you dont have the same drive as you workout at home, but you know that there are days when you do! So no need to stress about it.

Do whatever it takes you get you in the zone, play 15mins of you fav music before you go workout, punch yourself in the face 7 times, pick your nose! whatever the **** works for you, DO IT! Get pumped up, get ready, attack the session!

Yeah man, up the weight slightly again and do 3reps! If you think thats right for you, it probably is, gut instinct is almost always right.

Good luck.


----------



## MattGriff

retro-mental said:


> Come on then matt i genuinely would like to here your advice. I for one am finding it hard to get past a sticking point on bench. I am trying to increase my bench / Strength on bench. i have tryed several things like floor presses, change in grip. Pressing the bar to belly, Pressing to chest. Although reps are going up so strength is slightly improving actual weight is not so if i am hitting 70 for 5x5 then should i not be able to do at least 85 on 1rm ?
> 
> Have done a few partials at 100 and tri lock out is fine. I could also press 90 to a couple of inches off chest but that bottom part of the movement is getting me.
> 
> Would a few heavy negatives help or should i carry on increasing reps till i can push out 5x10 or 12 then add weight and drop reps to 3x3 then back up to 5x5 ?


One rep maxes do no co-relate to 5 x 5 numbers in general.

While 5 x 5 is great off season what it does not do is expose you to the sort of weight you need at the top end, this in turn means a weakness is not exposed - only under maximal tension will the real holes in form and weakness in muscle groups be identified.

If it is off the chest you are failing and noting you are without bands/chains (which is a top suggestion to whoever it was) there are a couple of other things you can work on.

Try benching twice a week, in one session work in a heavy triple range - I don't care how many sets you do as long as the reps are good. Always pause the last rep on the chest.

Follow this with speed benching, for this I want you to take a light weight (for you) and perform around 8 sets of 3 reps - each one gets paused on the chest for one second and then forcefully driven off the chest as fast as possible.

In the second session I want you to perform 5 paused singles - try around 80ish kg, one second pause then fire off the chest.

Follow this up with speed bench as above.

Additional work that will help are dips with a forward lean - focus on going as low as possible.

Dummbbell Bench press - allow these to come lower than the bar can (work around 6 reps on this)

There are a number of other factors that can affect it, one of the primary ones is the elbow position at the bottom of the press. Under a bench you should be coiled up like a spring ready to fire the weight off your chest - but without turning you into a full powerlifting bencher and taking away the pec development side the routine above for around 6 weeks should help.

What we are doing here in a nutshell is exposing you to heavy weights through a range of motion and conditioning yourbody to be more explosive in its training. Repetition is key, which is why there are two sessions.

The industry saying is "To press a lot you have to press a lot" this is training your motor units to fire in sequence and repetitively which will help increase drive.


----------



## retro-mental

MattGriff said:


> One rep maxes do no co-relate to 5 x 5 numbers in general.
> 
> While 5 x 5 is great off season what it does not do is expose you to the sort of weight you need at the top end, this in turn means a weakness is not exposed - only under maximal tension will the real holes in form and weakness in muscle groups be identified.
> 
> If it is off the chest you are failing and noting you are without bands/chains (which is a top suggestion to whoever it was) there are a couple of other things you can work on.
> 
> Try benching twice a week, in one session work in a heavy triple range - I don't care how many sets you do as long as the reps are good. Always pause the last rep on the chest.
> 
> Follow this with speed benching, for this I want you to take a light weight (for you) and perform around 8 sets of 3 reps - each one gets paused on the chest for one second and then forcefully driven off the chest as fast as possible.
> 
> In the second session I want you to perform 5 paused singles - try around 80ish kg, one second pause then fire off the chest.
> 
> Follow this up with speed bench as above.
> 
> Additional work that will help are dips with a forward lean - focus on going as low as possible.
> 
> Dummbbell Bench press - allow these to come lower than the bar can (work around 6 reps on this)
> 
> There are a number of other factors that can affect it, one of the primary ones is the elbow position at the bottom of the press. Under a bench you should be coiled up like a spring ready to fire the weight off your chest - but without turning you into a full powerlifting bencher and taking away the pec development side the routine above for around 6 weeks should help.
> 
> What we are doing here in a nutshell is exposing you to heavy weights through a range of motion and conditioning yourbody to be more explosive in its training. Repetition is key, which is why there are two sessions.
> 
> The industry saying is "To press a lot you have to press a lot" this is training your motor units to fire in sequence and repetitively which will help increase drive.


Top advice which makes alot of sense. I assume a similar prosess would aplly to any other sticking point ?


----------



## johnny_lee

same as me mate im similar height and my lifts are similar but my bench has never been higher than 80kg


----------



## F.M.J

My main focus when I train chest is incline dumbbell press, at the moment I do 5 sets 8 reps. Weight is increasing steadily. Haven't done a regular barbell bench press in a while but a couple months ago I did a one off session on the barbell after focusing mainly on incline DB press the BB press was much stronger than I thought it would be.

Some good tips in your post there MG will look at that when I come to change up my routine.


----------



## MattGriff

retro-mental said:


> Top advice which makes alot of sense. I assume a similar prosess would aplly to any other sticking point ?


It does, its not rocket science it's more about understanding how to attack a weak point be it a form issue, strength, speed, flexibility - all things we can work on but it is useful to have someone experienced to point you towards what is actually most beneficial to a sticking point.

Technique is a big one, some 'sticking points' are made easier simply by improving technique so people are not making a rod for their own back.


----------



## retro-mental

MattGriff said:


> It does, its not rocket science it's more about understanding how to attack a weak point be it a form issue, strength, speed, flexibility - all things we can work on but it is useful to have someone experienced to point you towards what is actually most beneficial to a sticking point.
> 
> Technique is a big one, some 'sticking points' are made easier simply by improving technique so people are not making a rod for their own back.


As someone who trains at home and never been to a gym its good to have sound advise like that. I have a few decent guys on here give me some of there well earnt knowledge. Your post is a very helpful one to me and will also help many others on here. alot of people bog themselfs down with to much info and make things difficult for themselves

You should make that a thread for sticking points and get it down as a sticky !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Some people pay for information like that :rolleye: !!!! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

alot of it is mental i agree, didnt wanna do bench myself yesterday but training partner did so i though f*ck it, turned the music up and told myself im gonna smash this cnuting bar lets av it


----------



## MattGriff

Fatstuff said:


> Some people pay for information like that :rolleye: !!!! Lol


You get much more "Personal" attention :wub:


----------



## andymc88

Mine was rubbish got stuck on 100 for a

While bt hit my shoulders with ove press and try work got 110kg now


----------



## mark22

I use a monthly cycle that I read about in a program called growth stimulus training. The core lifts such as bench are worked on as a percentage of 1rm. 60% first week 8reps x 2 sets then as many reps as possible on the third. 70% the same but 6 reps. 80% do as many reps as possible on the first set then 4 for the last twi. 90% is the last week of the cycle and however many reps you get in the first set is used to calculate your new 1rm and from there the next month's weights.

I've been using this method on my main compounds for quite a few months. Last week I got 85x5 which puts my max around 100 so I tried 100 on the third set just to see and I got 1 rep. Couldn't be more pleased.

This method of alternating reps is a good mix between power and hypertrophy. It makes each workout a bit different and you see a good jump in 1rm max every month.

Just another training programme worth considering.

Edit. Oh I also do close grip bench on chest day and do incline bench and skull crushers on the 3rd workout day of 4. Doing a chest exercise twice a week seems to help a lot.


----------



## Gibbons

FitzTheMan said:


> Gibbons, I don't mean to sound like a dick head mate but are you sure you're incluing the weight of the bar when you're benching? I know it seems obvious but I need to check because you may not be realising there's an extra 20kg just in the bar... As long as it's an olympic bar of course.


Im using a smith machine mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

MattGriff said:


> You get much more "Personal" attention :wub:












Now stretch


----------



## d4ead

best way to improve weight on barbell presses imo is

2 week of 5x5

2 week of 4x4

2 week of 3x3

1 week of 2x2

return to regular reps


----------



## d4ead

Gibbons said:


> Im using a smith machine mate.


youd have to look up machine itself the bar is most likely to be around 10kg but could be as low as 7 or in some rare cases more then a regular bar.


----------



## Fatstuff

Gibbons said:


> Im using a smith machine mate.


There's your problem lol


----------



## Cythraul

Fatstuff said:


> There's your problem lol


Came to post this.


----------

